# funniest fantasy moment



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i just played a game yesterday chaos dwarves against demons of chaos, my mates khorne army, anyway his greater deamon of khorne charges a unit of 25 chaos dwarves containing my lord. He gets out a bucket load of dice and challenges my lord claiming his firestorm blade will make quick work of my puny dwarf as its 7 st 7 attacks from a bloodthirster so he rolls his dice and rerolls misses then tells me i need to make 6 saves you should have seen his face when i pointed out his sword caused flaming attacks and my armour ignores flaming attacks then i strike back cause 2 wounds and with combat res won by 7 only for him to roll a double 6 on his instability test one dead bloodthirster


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

lol it funny


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

thats awesome good effort!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

its just so much more fun when your using an army ignored for so long against the army of the moment and pull off a good win


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, that's funny.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Well i played with my vamps for the first time on monday night against some dwarfs, and first shot first turn a cannon ball bounces onto my vampire lord, fail the look out sir! roll fail my ward save and my whole army falls over!. Awesome!.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

hehe, the bitter sarcasm in that post made my day royemunson, bad luck there dude, it happens to the best of us every so often. 

As to neilbatte, thats an awesome one, and brings back good memories of my old Chaos Dwarf army.. dang I hope GW bring em back. But aye, would have loved to have seen the fellas face as you passed on that bit of info. :grin:


The only one of mine that comes to mind was a fabled battle against Dwarves with my Druchii at the time. Basically my good friend and long time playing companion had a twinked out Lord with all the trimmings in a 20 strong Ironbreaker unit, with a BSB and you can imagine an expected unbeatable foe taking up a huge part of his points. Why I love this battle was in the third round my Witch Elves got charged and lost a combat against some normal Dwarf warriors and then defeated and wiped out said Dwarves in my 3rd round CC. My mate then declared a charge against my Witch Elves in his 4th turn, and suddenly realizing they where no longer frenzied I choose to flee, his Lord's unit stuttered forward a few inches. In my 4th turn I charged it head on with Executioners (who had been near enough alongside the witchies) a Chariot and Manticore with Beatmaster on one flank, 10 Cold One Knights in the other flank and a Manticore with Lord in the rear (and aye a lot of his army was down at this point) one of the only time's I've wiped out a unit of such ability in one round.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

im not to sure if this is as funny as above but i was playing a 16000 pt game with my side being High elves, Vamps(me), and skaven vrs More High elves and dwarfs. i had the smallest army on the game - me 2k team mates 3k a piece and other team 4k a piece. i cast winds of undeath 5 times over 3 turns all with irrestible force. i belive i killed 2 mages bolt thrower crew 3 cannon crews wounded dragon 3 times the lord on it somewhere around 30 dwarfs and 20 elves. everyone got pissed off when the whits dwarf couldnt do much cus there were to many spirit hosts around to kill them all. it was a glorious day.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Not particularly funny or anything; but it was certainly amusing to my friend and I when I got a wound off Archaon with my Skinks, pushing him below half strength. :biggrin:

Again, in one of my first battles with Lizardmen, playing another Lizardmen player (who was both older and more experienced - that's about my only saving grace), I almost died of embarrassment when I lost my Slann to Skink Blowpipes. :shok:

That was a game best kept in the recesses of the mind...


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Fucking sweet and funny moments, but the funnyest is goblin magic and mis cast table.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Gah Skinks.. they are a nightmare for large monsters with poor saves, my hydra hated em. lol

Oh forgot to mention in my post above (hey it was late and I was rushing as I had to close the shop at 10pm) the reason I find that funny, was my mates reaction. He went off on one about treacherous Druchii, and how Witch Elves have no honour and all those kind of things, in a jokey but embittered way as he'd just seen his prize unit get trashed. Even today if I mention it, he spend a few mins lablasting those treacherous Witch Elves. Hehe.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

favo moment..... probably when i crippled a unit of bret knights with a bolt thrower


----------



## RageRichi (May 31, 2008)

royemunson said:


> Well i played with my vamps for the first time on monday night against some dwarfs, and first shot first turn a cannon ball bounces onto my vampire lord, fail the look out sir! roll fail my ward save and my whole army falls over!. Awesome!.


LOL Awesome. Don't mess with dwarves

Best moment: Overrunning a unit of 6 mounted Cold one knights, with a pimped general with my pistoliers


----------



## master_pb (Jun 8, 2008)

My funniest moment was when my friend attacked a cannon crew with Knights of the order. He did not kill any of the crewmen and the crewman killed 2 knights because he failed their 2 plus armour saves. They fled and were overrun by the crew. Made me laugh so hard.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

a while ago i remember taking a crappy scroll caddy wizard with lore of life and really upsetting my woodelf opponent by casting master of the wood 4 times in 1 game and screwing up 2 units of cavalry and some dryads then beating a battered unit in combat


----------



## z4ch001 (May 3, 2008)

the funniest thing that happened to me in fantasy was the other day i got charged in the back with a unit of 5 arrer boyz-i had 40 gobbos and my black orc-he broke me i got away panicked another 40 gobbos and failed 2 ld 9 rallies and ran off the table-5 arrer boyz killed 80 gobbos and a black orc boss:biggrin:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Gail knight serrounded by 200 zombies, Kill 10,20 come back up. It was a stale mate


----------

